# Warriors Of Chaos



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought we could just start a couple threads about how to play tactics and (pros, cons, army lists) things about every army in warhammer so new players, people that want to switch armies, need some new tactics or are about to play them know what to expect. Yes you could go looking around for old forms but i thought this might be easer.

I thought we could start with the WOC 


They are a very hard hitting army (when they get there, they only have a 4 movement) they are pritty resiliant to shooting have high armor saves and great stat lines. They are easy to paint, Very expensive (point wise) and has not shooting


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Like a Tactica thread? It`d be good, considering the interest in the army, but I dont think General Warhammer is the right place.... But feel free to do it anyway.

My two cents are: lack of warmachine counters. Short of an Exalted Champion of a Disc of Tzeentch with Golden Eye of Tzeentch there is no way to remove the threat of Cannons and Bolt throwers, only take the brunt of the fighting with Hound shields, and Marks as extra defence, Nurgle + Tzeentch, and hope you dont loose enough models in the process....


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

bobss said:


> My two cents are: lack of warmachine counters. Short of an Exalted Champion of a Disc of Tzeentch with Golden Eye of Tzeentch there is no way to remove the threat of Cannons and Bolt throwers, only take the brunt of the fighting with Hound shields, and Marks as extra defence, Nurgle + Tzeentch, and hope you dont loose enough models in the process....


Don't forget Wulfrik. A fat block of marauders with GWs behind their lines can do a number on warmachines and ranged units.


----------

